# making oils



## squints (Oct 30, 2006)

does anyone know how to make oils out of there shake?(skuff)  been looking online but having a hard time.


----------



## KADE (Oct 30, 2006)

Search, I think it is under the hash portion of the forum.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2006)

squints said:
			
		

> does anyone know how to make oils out of there shake?(skuff) been looking online but having a hard time.


*Welcome to MP squints. Here ya go. If ya have any questions just send me a PM and i will see what i can do.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1581*


----------

